# Chevy Commercial



## BrownSheep (Aug 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJYjgVrNoVI

All I can think is a) how do you get a Holstein from long horns and b) what the heck is a Holstein doing on the range?

They must have found out you can get a Holstein calf cheap.


OH...and my third point....Where's his horse?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 22, 2013)

hahaha!  That's pretty funny!  Maybe Chevy shouldn't have tried to copy Ram and get in on "The Year of the Farmer" and stick to something they know about.  Good stuff right there.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 22, 2013)

Lol. That is bad. 

And I don't know about other areas but in mine we have replaced horses with 4 wheelers.


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 22, 2013)

A lot of our range is lava tubes..too rocky  for four wheelers so horses still get a lot of use.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 22, 2013)

Lol yeah that would make it difficult!


----------

